# Do I need holes in my fruit fly cultures?



## frog_newbie (Sep 5, 2007)

Or can I cover them with a lid with no holes or sponge in it.

Thanks


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

You need some ability to have gas exchange so that oxygen can diffuse in and carbon dioxide diffuse out...otherwise you will end up with a dead culture.

Bill


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

The two most commonly used lids for FFs are the premade lids with holes in them covered with paper, or solid lids with drilled holes, or FF vials, with foam plugs in them.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

They breathe oxygen, just like any animal. You need to have some gas exchange or the culture will smother. Especially since the fermentation process of yeast lets out large amounts of carbon dioxide.


----------



## Jayson745 (Dec 13, 2006)

I got a bunch of lids without holes to. So resently I made an extra culture with a solid lid. I got alot of maggets, but then everything died before they became flies.

I just cut 3 big holes in the lids, then use elmers glue around the holes and attatch a coffee filter. Has worked fine, even on a couple that I didn't wait for the glue to dry before adding media and flies.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

You're making a lot of work for yourself! Two options - If you want to keep using the containers you have (especially recomended if they are being reused, recycle more and make less trash!) I recomend just putting one large hole in the top and using foam plugs (Ed's Fly Meat sells them, dunno about other sources), or switching over to using FF culturing containers made specifically for them with the ventilation already done (available thru most of the sponsors on this board in smaller amounts).


----------



## Jayson745 (Dec 13, 2006)

I'm just cheap. I got 100 lids for $5 so 5 cents a piece. You can buy them at a deli. It takes all of 1 minute to make a working lid.

I know I'm not saving alot now, but I plan on having a frog room. So I was trying to find the cheapest way to do things now. Time I have, money.... not so much. :lol:


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Before I switched to prepunched insect cups I had solid lids that I cut a hole in and then used a folded piece of paper towel sandwiched between the lid and cup to provide ventilation and keep the flies in. You might consider doing that instead of going to the trouble of cutting up and gluing on coffee filters.


----------

